# Bill from Hasalong Enterprise please contact me!



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Bill, I got your message but unfortunately, you forgot to leave a number where I can reach you. Please either contact me again at 717-292-4002-home or 717-329-1859-cell. Or, if you would prefer, drop me an email letting me know where and when I can reach you at [email protected]. I sincerely appreciate it, and hope that you will get this message.

Have a good day,
Chris


----------

